# Can't install SpamAssassin (3.3.0_2)



## taladas (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I tried to upgrade to SpamAssassin 3.3.0_2 the other day via portupgrade, but got some errors (see below).  Then I decided to uninstall 3.2.5 thinking that something was bugged up on the system and that's what was preventing the upgrade from taking place.  Now when I try to install 3.3.0_2 I *still* get the same errors when I 'make install clean':


```
===>  Building for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.0_2 
make: cannot open Makefile. 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin. 
*** Error code 1 

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
```

How can it not find Makefile--it's right there:


```
</usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin> # ls
Makefile        distinfo        files/          pkg-deinstall*  pkg-descr       pkg-install*    pkg-message     pkg-plist       work/
```


I'm using 6.2-Release-p1 which has been working absolutely flawlessly for about three years--which is why I never bothered with updates.  (Just now I read about the 'freebsd-update' command in the manual, and wanted to update to Release 8.0. I ran the command with the 'fetch' and then the 'install' options, but even though it downloaded a bunch of stuff, now when I do uname -a, it still shows the same version. Anyway, this is not important and I don't care what version of the OS I'm running.. I just want SpamAssassin to work.

I posted on a couple of other forums but no one ever got back to me.. maybe someone here will find it in their heart to help me?


Thank you so much,

Dany


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 17, 2010)

My guess is that you are missing some dependencies that SA needs for building it. You should first update your portstree, and then do portupgrade -Rrf p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.


----------



## taladas (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm... ran pkgdb -F and it found that there's s "stale dependency" between spamass-milter and spamassassin 3.2.5_4.  Chose to fix this, and it tried to install 3.3.0_2 (not sure why it wouldn't try to install 3.2.5_4 again, but whatever).  It didn't work of course, but I got some more information about the error... I think:


```
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100217-18549-1jf4v7f-0 env make

** Fix the problem and try again.

** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin     (unknown build error)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin
```
I have no idea what the first line means..  


--

I also downloaded the 3.2.5_4 package and tried to pkg_add it, but I got this:


```
pkg_add: can't stat package file 'p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.5_4.tbz'
```
... and of course I don't know what THIS means either.


Anyone?  Please?  

Thank you,

D.


----------



## taladas (Feb 17, 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> My guess is that you are missing some dependencies that SA needs for building it. You should first update your portstree, and then do portupgrade -Rrf p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.



Oh my God!  Thank you so much for replying!  OK, I just ran portsnap fetch update about an hour ago, so I guess I'll just try what you said.


Thanks a lot again!

Dany


----------



## taladas (Feb 17, 2010)

taladas said:
			
		

> Oh my God!  Thank you so much for replying!  OK, I just ran portsnap fetch update about an hour ago, so I guess I'll just try what you said.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot again!
> ...




  All I got was "[Exclude up-to-date packages  done]"

Thanks for trying Marco... do you think there's anything else I could try?


Dany


----------



## taladas (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, I got it.  After downloading p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.5_4.tbz from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/, I ran 'pkg_add -f p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.5_4.tbz', rebooted and everything is working now.


----------

